# NCEES Record



## engchck4 (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anyone started the process of setting up a NCEES record? has it been worthwhile and useful to comity into other states?


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2007)

FWIW,

If you are going to be working in multiple states I would say NCEES Record is a most. I know some guys here have done it. They will confirm this.


----------



## Bigwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

I am actually planning on setting up the NCEES record :lmao: also (although not for a couple months). Any helpful advice from those that have already done it would be appreciated.. :multiplespotting:

And as Luis would say..... :multiplespotting:


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have one.

Let me just say that they want to know EVERYTHING about you and that it will take you right around 3 months to get one.

But once you get it, it's wonderful!


----------



## McEngr (Feb 6, 2007)

kevo,

I was reading on this record stuff on the ncees website and it sounds like it's only $60 for applying for comity in other states. Is that true?

Thanks,

McEngr


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 7, 2007)

McEngr,

Yes and no.

The full cost of this really depends on when you passed your first PE. If you have passed and became licensed within 1 year then you can get a NCEES record for $100. Otherwise it is something like $150. This fee doesn't inclide transmitting this to another board. I believe that there is also a fee every year to keep your record current.

You are right though. It costs $60 to send it to a board. But.... if you put down on your inital record application that you are getting the record because a board will only accept an NCEES record, then this fee will be waived for the first time.

For me, I put down that I was getting the record because I was going to apply to get a license in Massachusetts. (MA is one of the "special" states.)

What sucks is that Massachusetts is one of those EES states, so I won't find out if my comity went through until April!! :appl:

It may cost some money and you STILL have to fill out comity applications for diffrent states, but an NCEES record will defintely speed up the application proccess. Defintely worth it!!

I hope this helps!


----------



## Bigwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Kevo--

When you submit the application for the NCEES record, how are the PE references (you list on the application) contacted? Does NCEES contact them directly or do they mail you a form for each reference and you have to deliver it and get it filled out and then sent back to NCEES?

Also, approximately how long does it take from the time you send in the application until the time when the references need to fill information out for the record?

One last question.....every year, do you add work experience and/or references to your record to keep it up to date?

Thanks for you help :beerchug:


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bigwolf,

Honestly, my references were not contacted by the NCEES. I just gave them the sheet that they had to fill out and they eventually got to it.

NCEES will actually wait until everything is submitted before they go into their "2 week" suclusion with your app. I believe that my ref's were sent quite quickly but my work history verification took a bit longer. You should have something on the order of 1 full year from when you sent in the first stuff to get the entire application completed. When they have the first of your stuff you should get a letter telling you how the app proccess will go. They will also give you a photo copy of your app with numbers on it so that you can know what they are talking about when they say something like: "#2 has not yet been recieved." Once you have your base app in, you can even check your progress online.

As for your last question, I'm really not sure because I've only had my record for 4 months. I do believe that they somehow have you fill out some more info to "update" your record every year.


----------



## Bigwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info! :beerchug:


----------



## PEbound (Sep 25, 2007)

Does the fact that one has recently obtained a PE by NCEES examination, including the submition of an amplified record and PE references expedite the process of record application? Or do you have to resubmit that information all over again?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 25, 2007)

PEbound said:


> Does the fact that one has recently obtained a PE by NCEES examination, including the submition of an amplified record and PE references expedite the process of record application? Or do you have to resubmit that information all over again?


Well, it really doesn't matter. Any PE exam that you take in order to become a PE is an NCEES exam. Granted the Structural III exam is a CA/WA thing, but almost every PE exam is NCEES based.

Also as an fyi, the NCEES does not keep a record of you passing an exam. They will always ask the state board to give a verification of passing. Kind of dumb, right?


----------

